
Cwc: cat and wc. Did this project to learn go - v_adhithyan
https://github.com/v-adhithyan/cwc
======
yandrypozo
In these 3 functions: o.calcLineCount() o.calcWordCount() o.calcCharCount()

you're splitting the file content 2 times, but you can do everything in only 1
pass.

~~~
v_adhithyan
oh ok. do i need to iterate each character and check for delimiter and
increase count?

------
v_adhithyan
Please provide feedback.

